# Bimmerfest is only a few days away



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats right, its only a 3 days away. Just letting you know, that VF will be displaying inside the hall by the front entrance. Please stop by to meet us, we value our relationships and our customers/enthusiasts. Vortech Engineering will also have a rep at our booth.

We will be displaying the new Vortech V3 supercharger !
- new V2 based unit that does not require oil lines
- direct fit for all V2 mounting systems
- ventillated gear case
- prefilled with synthetic oil
- quicker installation


----------

